# 3rd World Cup - Turkey



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Good Luck to Team USA. We will be cheering for you all and watching the results. Have a safe trip.
Julie


----------



## josharcher (Apr 23, 2005)

GO USA!!! :usa2:


>>====>


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Best of luck to the Aussies. 4 of the team are from my state and 2 from my club (and one from my house. LOL)


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

When does it start and is there a link to pictures and other such things?


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Official practise is today. Starts tomorrow. 
www.archery.org


----------



## Denight89 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Good Luck*

The qualifying round starts tomorrow Good Luck to all the USA shooters especially my college teamates Mark Schiavo and Steve Gatto shootin compound


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

What a great event Turkey is...

I had the privlege of traveling with the U.S. Team last year - my 2nd trip to the wonderful city of Antalya. 

I'm addicted now. Even if I never get another chance to go as an archer or coach, I'm determined to take my wife there someday just for the experience. I never would have believed it if I hadn't been there myself.

As I told some of the team last year, it reminds me of Albuquerque, NM next to the Mediterranian ocean. What a neat combination it is.

And the hosts are the best. Excellent organization, very gracious and helpful.

What an international archery event should be!

John.


----------



## VinZ (Apr 30, 2007)

Go Netherlands!
In special: Ron, Femke and Coby. Hope they finish in the first 8 and qualify for the Olympics.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Nice shooting Jamie! Good luck to everyone tomorrow. Go USA!!!


----------



## HoytIT (May 27, 2008)

great shooting by Brady it was nice to see him make the second half charge that he put up.....

Good Luck USA


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

just checked the results on archery.org looks like Brady is in 12th Butch is in 34th and Vic is in 65th. Go USA!!


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

and for the team round USA is in 10th. Do they start the eliminations tomarrow?


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

ScottyE said:


> just checked the results on archery.org looks like Brady is in 12th Butch is in 34th and Vic is in 65th. Go USA!!


You sort of forgot Jacob Wukie in 37th!!!!

Jenny is in 13th, Khatuna 25th, Karen 75th.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Don't forget the other part of our team....

Braden is in 7th, Steve 29th and Mark 30th. 

Jamie is in 1st (as Julie alluded to) tying her record. 


Yes, individual eliminations start in a couple hours. Jenny, Khatuna, Braden, Steve and Mark all shoot this morning. Jamie, Brady, Butch and Jacob shoot this afternoon. 

Karen was shooting with a borrowed bow most of the day yesterday. Her's was lost by the airlines and only showed up here after she'd shot the first 7 ends of the day yesterday.

It is supposed to be a *real* warm one today. Has been quite hot every day, breezy (windy, actually) in the mornings, much calmer in the afternoons.

Go USA!!

-peace,
Hollywood :shade:


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks for the update Hollywood. I talked to Brady via the computer this morning. Tell everyone Good luck for us.
Julie


----------



## VinZ (Apr 30, 2007)

Dutch compound team dominated. Individual rankings are 1st, 2nd and 4th. Needless to say they are first in team ranking - ahead with 30 points! Lets hope the rest will pick it up in the elimination rounds.


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> What a great event Turkey is...
> 
> I had the privlege of traveling with the U.S. Team last year - my 2nd trip to the wonderful city of Antalya.
> 
> ...



Totally agree with you John.

My first time there where so fantastic. So strange wind, but wonderfull place.

A nice place to meet you a nice person like John


----------



## inferno nexus (Oct 15, 2007)

Hollywood said:


> Her's was lost by the airlines and only showed up here after she'd shot the first 7 ends of the day yesterday.


:mg:


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

butch, brady and Jacob all moving on to next round.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

we've got Brady and jamie in the next round. Jamie'll be shooting her first match of the day. Jacob and butch were taken out by Koreans.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks Kristine!


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

you're welcome!! Match starts in five minutes.


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey Kristine,

Are you taking pictures???


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

58-58


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

pineapple3d said:


> Hey Kristine,
> 
> Are you taking pictures???


ummm...no? Sorry!! Will start now.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

OMG. This is just as nerve racking as if I was there.


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

You are as bad as Brady  Thanks for the updates!!!


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Shoot off.

Deep breath.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

10,10,10,10 we're doing the 10 chant!


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

You can breathe now. Shoot off was 10-9. Whew!!!

Jamie and Brady are moving on.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Yeah! Give him a hug, then tell him enough with the excitement! 
Thank you, thank you, thank you Kristine, you know how I get, iappreciate the up to the minute results. You are the best.
Julie


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Hug given!! And you're very welcome. My pics'll leave something to be desired...sorry!


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Down 1. 54-53.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

112-110 Brady wins with a 10,10,10. 
Jamie wins handily!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Final 4? 
Whoo Hoo!
Whew...Breath...


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

WOOHOO!!!!! Give him big hugs and kisses! Thanks! Go Brady and Jamie!!!
Only a few more gray hairs to go!


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

Incredible shooting and coverage! Two Koreans and now Talukdar. That's awesome 

Thanks Hollywood! Tell Brady we're rooting for him 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## HoytIT (May 27, 2008)

Very impressive....


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

will relay all greetings and wishes!!

One end down...

Jamie up 29-27

Brady up 29-28


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Hollywood said:


> will relay all greetings and wishes!!
> 
> One end down...
> 
> ...


Semi Finals, determines who goes to the Gold match and who goes to the Bronze match
BANERJEE R (IND) VS ELLISON B (USA)
VAN NATTA J (USA) VS BUDEN I (CRO)


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

58-55, 85-82 jamie still up. 

56-55, 83-81 brady still up.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Hollywood said:


> 58-55, 85-82 jamie still up.
> 
> 56-55, 83-81 brady still up.


BANERJEE R (IND) qualified in 8th place
ELLISON B (USA) was ranked 12th

VAN NATTA J (USA) is ranked #1
BUDEN I (CRO) qualified in 4th


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

damn boy!! *screams* Brady advances to gold medal match with a 10-9 shoot off!!

Jamie advances to gold medal match too!!

WooHoo!!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Hollywood said:


> damn boy!! *screams* Brady advances to gold medal match with a 10-9 shoot off!!
> 
> Jamie advances to gold medal match too!!
> 
> WooHoo!!


Bradys Gold metal opponent will be IM DH (KOR) ranked #3 or PARK KM (KOR) ranked #2
Jamies Gold medal opponent will be SALVI E (ITA) ranked #3 or SOEMOD C (DEN) ranked #7
The matchs take place "seaside" on May 31st.
Off to work...


----------



## CloverArchery (Dec 28, 2006)

Go Brady and Jamie! Good Luck this weekend. We are all proud of all of the shooters!


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Hollywood said:


> damn boy!! *screams* Brady advances to gold medal match with a 10-9 shoot off!!
> 
> Jamie advances to gold medal match too!!
> 
> WooHoo!!



Breathe Julie Breathe


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!! and we're missing it! We really need to win the lottery!!! 
Thanks again Kristine. Tell both Brady and Jamie they ROCK!
We're doing the 10 chant now, getting a headstart for the rest of the competition.

Thanks for the end by end commentary Kristine. Almost like being there.
Julie


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Kristine,
Grandma wants to know if she needs to send you her Nitro..... 
They say Thanks also.
Julie


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Dying In Michigan*

I have been sitting at the most unproductive desk in my office today following every little tid bit of info I can get on Brady and Jamie. I have been sweating bullets all morning watching the FITA site and missing better coverage on Archery Talk. Probably better that way as my heart wouldn't take six arrows at a time and it really would suffer at three arrows at a time. Brady's shooting and mental is incredible. What a great showing of determination and skill. Congrats to both Brady and to his mom Julie for surviving all the updates, which I know was making her heart go pitter-patter.

Lance


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

This one says it all! Wonder boy in his finest form, hehehehehe 










Cheers,
Pete


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

Great pic Pete!

Congrats to Brady and Jamie.


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

I was blown away that they already had those pics up on the FITA site.

Here's the link to what they have so far: http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Image/FITA_Photo_Gallery/WorldCup2008/Antalya/index.html

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Lance, I'm right there with you as far as being unproductive. Thank goodness my work is just as excited as I am about Brady. We were all on pins and needles waiting for updates. Thank Goodness for Kristine! I was still a nervous wreck, whether we're there are not!
Looking forward to team rounds tomorrow. I guarantee I'll be glued to the computer.
Julie


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Woo Hoo.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

c3hammer said:


> I was blown away that they already had those pics up on the FITA site.
> 
> Here's the link to what they have so far: http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Image/FITA_Photo_Gallery/WorldCup2008/Antalya/index.html
> 
> ...


FITA fans and supporters now expect live press coverage, pictures posted as soon as they can be down loaded and results posted on line as soon as they are compiled.
Wireless technologies now make such efforts commonly available and do-able before the staff leaves the field.
Live web coverage is not far behind.
The bar has been raised and is getting higher.

It’s a good thing for the sport to grab the spot light and shine!
Looks like there are archers that light up well.

Sponsors value media exposure.
Sponsorship monies make more exciting events and bigger prizes.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Serious Fun said:


> Live web coverage is not far behind.


We did live end by end coverage at a FITA star a few weeks ago held at my club. We used iPod Touches to input the scores with one scoring looking after 6 targets. 
The results now let you go in and check out each archer's entire FITA end by end. 
We also let you go in and view each end's wind and temperature and what everyone shot that end to see who coped with wind etc. 
Our club did it off our own back. 

It's a shame it still takes FITA 1-2 hours to get scores online AND we have to download %^$#ing PDF files constantly just to see if they have been updated. 
If I was FITA I would be embarrassed by the crudeness of their web coverage.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

azarcherymom said:


> Kristine,
> Grandma wants to know if she needs to send you her Nitro.....
> They say Thanks also.
> Julie


yes!! Tell her yes I needed it!!

Watching the men's compound team rounds now. Go braden, Steve and mark!!


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

the boys are on to the semi- finals!! Yay!! Will be shooting against Spain (who took out #1 netherlands).


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

LOL. Yes, I am up waiting for results on the team rounds. I tried to sleep, just doesn't work. I'm a little neurotic when it comes to these events. Go USA!!!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Go Braden, Steve and Mark. Sending the 10 chant their way!


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

And they're in the gold medal match!! w00t!!

Okay - now 30 minutes of recurve practice and then we'll get to see them play. No sleep for you tonight!

Sorry about any typos - sending from my phone....


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Wat to go USA Compound Men - goin for the Gold!

Ok USA Recurve - Good Luck to both teams...10,10,10,10....We're chanting...sleep is over rated anyways..
Go team go!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks for burning through your minutes to keep me posted. I appreciate more than you know. Any news is wonderful, with or with out typos!


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

first end men up 59-55, women tied 47-47


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

women up 94-93
men up 117-109


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

women down 140-141
men up 170-163


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

deep breahing....
10 10 10 10 10 10 10........we're chanting


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

women win 188-186
men win 229-218 (2 points shy of world record)

Yes it is windy on women's side!!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Yeah!!!
Just a few more rounds to go... 
Go Teams GO!


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

c3hammer said:


> This one says it all! Wonder boy in his finest form, hehehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That kid has some awesome technique!!!


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

women down 53-52
men up 57-56


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

correction on the field....that was a 224 not a 229 earlier. Oops.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

that's ok, the outcome was still the same......


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Well, it was fun while it lasted!!

Both women and men USA go out in this round. 

Still....great shooting people!!! Awesome excitement!!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Well Bummer!
Tell the compounders good luck for us.
Time for a little shut eye, 2hrs hours befor I have to be awake!


----------



## JimmyG (Oct 31, 2005)

Any news on the compound team??? Just woke up and i think they made it to the Gold medal round.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

JimmyG said:


> Any news on the compound team??? Just woke up and i think they made it to the Gold medal round.


Yep, they'll shoot at 4:05pm (a couple hours from now). I'll try to update you as soon as I can, but it is likely FITA will be able to post results more quickly than I can this time because the finals matches are on the beach. And I'm betting there's no wireless internet available there!!


----------



## JimmyG (Oct 31, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> Yep, they'll shoot at 4:05pm (a couple hours from now). I'll try to update you as soon as I can, but it is likely FITA will be able to post results more quickly than I can this time because the finals matches are on the beach. And I'm betting there's no wireless internet available there!!


Thanks Hollywood, I just talked to Steve a little while ago and he confirmed it, he told me there should be a live feed I have to try to find it.


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey Kristine,

What happened to the Korean Men's team?


----------



## JimmyG (Oct 31, 2005)

Shoot out -Gold Medal: USA - ITALY


Pagni starts for Italy with 9. Tosco follows with 10 and Mazzi with 8 (27). Gatto, Schiavo and Gellenthien open with 10-9-10 (29). The USA take lead by 2 pts. Their opponents from European score 9-9-10 (55). The latter trail by 3 after the Americans shoot two other 10s and a 9 (58). The Italian Pagni scores a 10, whereas Tosco follows with 9 and Mazzi with 10 (84). The Americans lose one point shooting 10-9-9 (84). Team Italy puts pressure with a perfect end (10-10-10) and 30 additional points (114). The USA reply with three 10s as well and keep their short advantage (116). Another 10-10-10 for Italy! The Americans shoot 10-10-9 and the Italians come back to 1 point (145-144). With 10-10-9 Italy totals up 173. Team USA takes a 2-point lead again with 10-10-10 (175). Pagni and teammates start the last end with 9-10-10 (202). They tie up after USA scores 9-8-10 (202). The Italians finish with 10-9-10 and a score of 231 pts. Gellenthien and fellow countrymen end their match with 9-10-10 (231) to go on a shoot-off! Pagni scores 10, Tosco 10 and Mazzi 9. Gatto and Schiavo both shoot a 9 and Italy wins gold even before Gellenthien releases his arrow (10)! Italy beat USA 29-28 in the tie-break.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

pineapple3d said:


> Hey Kristine,
> 
> What happened to the Korean Men's team?


Hi Mel - 

They got beat by Germany. heh. Guess that's not the answer you're looking for is, it? Sorry....I was on the women's side of the field when they got beat so I wasn't able to see what was happening. It certainly caused a stir on the field though 16 taking out 1! 

I see that Jimmy has updated the men's compound results. Our team did really, really well. Just one point short. Certainly a commendable performance by all!

As expected, I didn't have any access while we were on the beach - which is a bummer because that means that I won't be able to give play by play results of Jamie and Brady's medal matches tomorrow. However, Archerytv is here and I'm guessing that they're providing a live feed so people back home should be able to watch. 

Going to try to get some good sleep tonight and then enjoy the last day in this beautiful country!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

thanks for everything Kristine. I'm sure we'll see you at the Training center when we visit Brady.
Take care,
Julie


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Good Luck Jamie
Good Luck Brady
10,10,10,10,10,10....we're chanting!


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Chant*

10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GO Jamie! Go Brady!


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

*GO Jamie and Brady!!!*

YAY!! We'll do our best to cheer as loud as you two would like us too!!

We're headed over to the field (beach!) in about 45 minutes. Jamie'll shoot in about an hour and a half (at 4:44pm). She's already over there practicing. Brady shoots at 6:10pm. 

The day is gorgeous (read that HOT and sunny). A slight breeze on the beach. 

10,10,10!!! and then do it again and again and again!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks..Give good luck hugs and tell Brady to call us on the computer when it's all over. Go USA!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Congrats Jamie - Silver medal - Good Job!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

The arrow by arrow scoring of the finals works nicely.
http://www.archery.org/default.asp?s_id=0&m_id=1560&cnt_id=2747
http://www.archeryworldcup.org/livescore/2008antalya/


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

first end, Brady's up by 1 @27 to 26


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Well, my post didn't show up on the second end, so here it is in a nut shell.

Second end Korea pulls a perfect 30, putting brady down by 3 points.

Third end, Brady lost another 3 points,

Fourth and final end was a tie.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Brady has a silver. 108-114. 
Congrats to both Brady & Jamie on a job well done. We're proud of all our team!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Gold IM KOR #3
Silver Ellison USA #12
Bronze Park KOR #2
http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/Results/Results/2008/08_WCup_Antalya/IEFRM.pdf


----------



## JimmyG (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations to all, I wish I could have been their to watch!


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

It was great and they did really well!! Congrats Jamie and Brady!

Fabulous location, fabulous tournament. 

I think they're headed downtown (last night in Antalya!) but I'm sure they'll be in touch when they can!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Jamies is a rock star!
Brady is like the first 5 minutes of the first Indiana Jones movie. 
Little time to catch your breath and all you want to is see is what happens next!


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations to ALL!


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Silver is still a job well done. Brady has come a long way in a short time. Lee Ki Sik has brought out Brady's talents, for certain.


----------



## josharcher (Apr 23, 2005)

MerlinApexDylan said:


> Silver is still a job well done. Brady has come a long way in a short time. Lee Ki Sik has brought out Brady's talents, for certain.



I agree, even with tough competition he want out there and represented his country very well. Great job Brady :thumbs_up


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Lee Ki Sik has brought out Brady's talents, for certain


Indeed, it does go to show what sticking with the program can do for a young archer. But let's not forget that Brady was a world champion before... :wink:

It takes a great combination of talent, dedication AND great coaching to get there...

John.


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

... and some fantastic parents to support the whole shabang...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> ... and some fantastic parents to support the whole shabang...


Certainly.

It's the three-legged stool I often talk about with parents - Archer, coach and parents. All three have to support the effort.

John.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Who says X-10s don't grow on trees? They do in Turkey (when Butch's around, anyway)! 

(click to enlarge)


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

LOL. An X10 tree.....we could add that to the money tree all children think grow in our backyards!


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Those pictures are a riot!


----------

